# 2 ww in Dec



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone else out there on their 2ww?  Had ET last Friday at IVF Wales, and been told to do a HPT on the 21st Dec, which happens to my 40th birthday (can you believe it?), fingers crossed that fate is looking after me.  This is my 2nd IVF attempt, got a positive last Dec but unfortunately the dreaded af followed a week later, which happened on my 39th birthday (again can you believe it?).  Got a feeling this maybe my last chance, but trying to keep positive!  Anyway if you fancy some company over your 2ww, look forward to hearing from you .


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hi i sent you a message earlie but incase you didn't get it i had ET at ivf wales on friday and my test date is also the 21st of dec.

i just want to wish you luck and to send you lots of         and


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Janda.

Good luck both for your 2ww, hope you get some great pre-Christmas news.


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Cheers for the best wishes, fingers crossed we all get good news soon.  How are you feeling Chally any early signs?  I've been feeling bloated, but that is probably down to me drinking too much water! I'm injecting the progestrone instead having the pessaries and that seems to give me the occasional stomach cramps and headaches otherwise I'm right as rain.  I've been taking it easy the week, back to work next week and dreading it!  Loads of     and


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the board janda wishing you and chally the best cristmas present ever


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you Miriam.  I've been loitering around reading people's messages over the past couple of weeks and decided to join in, thought it will make the journey easier to be with like minded people.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im so pleased you decided to join in hun

how are you feeling?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i stalked for months before posting... now im addicted lol


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm fine Kara I'm getting to the counting down the days looking for any signs stage at the moment and trying not be too obsessed..but it is difficult!  How are you getting on?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it sure is hard and the 2ww is the hardest part, i think its impossible not to get obsessed looking for signs etc

i was forever prodding my boobs

im good just being patient waiting for my op


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Miriam.  I think I'm going to be addicted as well. By the way noticed a 'Big Congratulations' is due to you, how are you feeling?  You must be getting excited!  Loads of


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

I know what you mean, I've found that my boobs are aching all the time, but that is a good sign it means the progesterone is working!  See always trying to be positive, any aches, pains and twinges is good in my eyes.  Hope all goes well for you Kara, and you don't have to wait too long for your op.  Anyhow logging off now, speak to see you soon.  Sending loads of     and


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good night hun 

chat soon


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i am exited even tho it hasnt sunk in yet im waiting to get massive then i might believe its really true   i felt no diffrent on this go to when it didnt work i had twinges like af was due so anything can happen


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

The very best of luck Janda and Chally    The 2ww is definately the worst part!!! I hope you get the best Christmas present ever. xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome janda and good luck to you and chally on your 2ww. i   that you both get bfp.


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

sorry i haven't been on for a few days, i have been having AF type symptoms but they come and go so i have been lying down hoping they go away. im not finding the 2ww too bad but im having lots of baby dreams and im in and out of the toilet allot of the time checking .

i know it sounds silly but im looking in the mirror and thinking do i look any different or im feeling my tummy to feel if its different somehow, you all probably think im nuts lol.

i had a nice letter from the hospital saying that they have frozen 2 of my little embies so im realy pleased with that.

i got the whole of next week planned so im not thinking about it too much as we have testing a week sunday    

and thankyou all for you wonderfull support.      

my cousin had IVF a few weeks before me and i found out yesterday that she had a   no one wanted to tell me incase i got upset but im realy pleased for her

how are you getting on with your 2ww janda hope you are well.xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

AWw bless   this tww is a nightmare isnt it hun  
Im so glad that ur little embies have been frozen the next time u will use them will be for siblings   
Wishing u loads and loads of      love emma xxxxxxx


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Chally fantastic news about having 2 frosties, a friend had a baby 2 weeks ago via frozen embryo so there is a good chance, but as ebonie said future siblings sound a goods idea!  I had a letter also but no frosties for me, but I knew this last week, so my hope are on these embryos .  I've also had AF symptoms I think that is quite normal, however I've also been having headaches if I over do something such as cleaning and shopping. I'm on steroids as had assisted hatching done, there are quite a few side affects one being insomnia, so have been waking up in the night and not able to get back to sleep, not tired though! 

So you have another week off? I've been off for 2 weeks already and wish I had taken all the time off and gone back after Xmas, I don't think my mind is going to be on work next week.  Other than resting are you eating, drinking anything particular?  I've been drinking pineapple juice, eating the Brazil nuts (if I eat anymore I'm going to look like one. lol).  I've read somewhere not to eat probiotic yogurt, it would be great if someone could enlighten me on this as I have been eating them until now. Anyway Chally it is nice to have company to 21st, the hospital did tell me if I wanted to test before then I could...I think they took into account that it would spoil my birthday if was a   (well they didn't say that it is just me reading between the lines).  I think I'm going to hold out to the 21st, what do you think? Sendin you more     and


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

chally good news on your 2 snow babies

janda steriods are not nice, are you gona wait to test?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls postive vibes and baby dust coming your way


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah I think I will wait though I've got family staying over on the 20th so not exactly the best situation, if I did the test I won't tell them obviously, but wish to have more privacy especially if not good news. I am playing with the idea of testing on the 22nd, so treat the 21st as a normal day. Then again by next Friday the pee stick will probably be out, what a dilemma!   Any advice, much appreciate.  

By the way Kara do you know whether eating probiotic yoghurt's should be avoided, I'm not eating them at the mo, but just concerned as I have been until recently.


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hi janda

im not in work at the moment, and i will be testing on the 21st hopefully because i had a little bit of a bleed this morning will call the clinic on monday.

hope things are going wel with you, are you getting any sleep now?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

janda probiotic yoghurt is fine hun

don't blame you not wanting to test with family around hun but and lets hope its cause for celebration without wine


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your doing ok ladies


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Chally.  Hope you are feeling OK!  I am sleeping, but wake up in the night and find it difficult to get back to sleep, the old mind starts getting active, don't know if that is me or the steroids! I am starting to feel tired now though, and usually need an afternoon nap.  I've not been feeling too good today, been having those AF feelings on and off.  I'm going to work Tuesday, so tomorrow I'm going to have acupuncture, hope that will make me feel a bit better. Hope the hospital reassures you tomorrow that everything is going well.    Sending you loads and loads of       and


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Miriam.  Yes I'm still plodding along, at least this time next week I'll know one way or another.  Got a feeling it is going to be a long week.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

janda... keep    during this tough time x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope the week goes a bit quicker af pains can mean anythingso dont worry janda


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

chally any news?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

janda hope your 2ww is going well sending   thoughts and


----------



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I'm a Welshie too, but not at IVF Wales, LWC Swansea. I have OTD of the 19th Dec, so just a little before you. I too have been looking at evrey twinge, ache or pain and trying to work out if its good or bad! So far I've had AF type pains since I started my cycolgest on day of EC, so trying not to worry about it. I have had sore (.) (.) for a bit, but I never get that at AF, so hope its a good sign. Am trying really hard to resist the temptaion to test ealry! I guess as some clinics test 14 days after EC, not ET that waiting the extra 2 days seems like hell! I keep praying that our little embies hang around, and keep dreaming of me being preggers! My best mate has also just started dreaming im preg, which she never has before, and is convinced is a premonition. I really hope it is! I will keep    for us all and sending    to all our embies, so they know how much they are already loved and wanted.
xxxx


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Jedi. Welcome to the 2 ww, we need to keep those positive vibes going.  Sending you       and


----------



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks Janda! hope to add my own BFP to this thread soon, and then my success story to that thread too. This is my 1st tx, and reading that so many people have BFP 1st time made me feel so much more confident. heres hoping!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck jedi  wishing you loads of luck


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I'm back in work today (couldn't face going yesterday as planned), it was good to have my mind on something else so I think it will help me the next couple of days to be busy (but not too busy!).  I'm not having any AF feelings, which hopefully can be classed as a good sign, or maybe not who knows? Actually I'm feeling really well, only got sore boobs to contend with, plus I had a good night sleep last night so maybe my side affects are settling down. The week is going quite quick thankfully so only another 4 days to go for me. Hope everything is going OK with you Chally and Jedi.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

theres no knowing in this game janda ! hope the next 4 days go quick for you


----------



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

I only have 1 day to go and feel a bit rubbish today. Was feeling really positive all week, but now not so sure. Not had any of my own AF symptoms yet so hoep thats good. But feel sick, I guess its nerves! Will buy my test tonight...


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

for you jedi and janda    pray that u get ur bfp


----------



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks hun. i'm quite excited to but a pregnancy test after work. have not got it yet so i didnt test early! and as i have no AF symptoms yet....well i can help but get a bit hopeful.


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i am convinced it hasn't worked for me the bleeding is getting bad now i had the most awful pains last night and im gutted   .

my friends and family have told me not to give up yet and wait for test but i know when af has arrived.

i am going to stay possitive cos i know that i have to snow babies waiting.

lots of       and       for you all and i wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Chally. I'm sorry to hear that you've had a bleed, you family and friends sound very supportive, so keep to their advice and test on the weekend.  Keeping positive is the right attitude to take.  Let us know how you get on.  Sending loads of


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck to you all who are testing in next few days   you'll get BFP.  Sending you lots of   .  Keep us posted.


----------



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ladies, thanks for all your support, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you all get this news.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

AWW That is brilliant news jedi   what a special xmas gift         fabulous news   

     for the rest of you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Jedi that's fab news!

Good luck Chally and Janda for your test's


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh fabulous news Jedi, what a lovely christmas pressie-congratulations 

Good luck to everyone else testing


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

jedi.. thats wonderful well done to you xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations jedi what a wonderful xmas present.


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Jedi, what brilliant news, fingers crossed I'll get the same result. I'm feeling fine, been a bit dizzy today so hope that is a good sign. I've decided to test tomorrow rather than Sunday so at least DH and myself can have some privacy, as Sunday is going to be hectic for me. How are you feeling Jedi are you in shock?


----------



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

totaly! i'm on cloud 9 and then  some!


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Jedi - it makes all the stress of the 2ww worth it, doesn't it?  I'm getting excited for tomorrow, though also realistic that it may not be the news I want to hear. I'll be   tonight. Sending you congratulations


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

congratulations jedi no drinking over christmas for you   good luck chally and janda hoping you get good results too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done jedi


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Well they say life begins at 40! for me that's become true as got a   this morning.  I'm delighted, but going to take it day by day as there is a long journey ahead. Thank you for the support over the last few weeks and the best wishes given to me.  I just   that everyone will get good news in the new year.    .


----------



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

congrats Janda! i know what you mean about 1 day at a time. i get a heartbeat scan in jan, so now have to wait for that! its all blooming waiting isnt it? lol 
xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations janda that is brilliant news. well done its about time this board had some bfp.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations janda   thats fab news hun, well life must be begin at 40 hun brilliant news xxxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

janda what an amazing birthday prezzie xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done janda... what a christmas present    chally hope you are ok  ...have you tested


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Janda, brilliant to see 2 BFP's on here!

Chally, are you ok?  When are you due to test? You still need to test even though you've had bleeding as many do bleed but still get a positive.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

janda wow well done you, who is the clever girl then

chally how are you hunni


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

congratulations girls!!!! oh im so happy for you    .

i don't test untill tomorrow but i know it hasn't worked as i started bleeding heavily last night, perhaps i will get a miracle lol.

im keeping my head up, i've done my crying and am now looking forward to the new year and hopefully my snow babies will work.

love to you all xxx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i am sad to say that i got a   this morning  . me and my family are doing all the our crying today and then tomorrow moving on to hopefully better things in the new year and my snow babies  .

i feel guilty posting this as you have all had such brilliant news and i hope i don't spoil it for any one but i thought i should let you know how things went.

wishing you all the luck for the future.

xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

chally .. i am so sorry for your horrible news, but you do sound very positive about the future and your snow babies, i am sure 2009 will bring you your dreams xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry chally ...i hope your ok   just because this go didnt work doesnt mean next one wont ...you might have a lucky frostie


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww chally im sorry to hear off ur bfn   dont ever be sorry for posting on here hun we are here for each other  what ever news you have,    

Chally hun   that u snowbabies will be ur lucky one like miriams


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am so sorry hun but your attitude it good

i have been thinking of you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Chally,
sorry to hear you got a BFN.  Sounds like you are coping ok at the moment which is good though. Look after yourself and look forward to your frosties in 2009.  Should be a good year for lots of us I hope   

xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Janda thats wonderful news for you.

Really sorry Chally that you got BFN, hoping that the new year will bring the rest of us good news.  Im looking forward to saying goodbye to 2008!!  Try and have a good christmas and look forward to the new year


----------



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Chally, i'm so sorry hun, i dont know what to say.   Heres hoping 2009 will bring you all the BFP's you want.
xxxxx


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the congratulations, I had the best birthday ever (so good I've lost my voice!).  Chally I'm so sorry to hear your news, though I've got a good feeling about these snow babies.  Take care of yourself, enjoy Christmas and look forward to a brilliant new year.      ^Santa^


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

janda

you better nip over to the ivf wales pregnancy thread. have you booked your scan?


----------



## janda (Mar 18, 2008)

Booked scan for 7th January.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow how cool

im there on the 7th jan too well at the hospital that is


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

chally so sorry to hear your news. i hope that you are ok and i'm sending lots of


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thankyou girls for all you lovely messages.

i had a lovely Christmas under the circumstances and my DP bless him spoilt me rotten  

i thought i would be very tearful around my brothers little babies but i was ok and really enjoyed spending time with them.

i have my follow up appointment on the 6th of January so im looking forward to that and my little snow babies.

how did your Christmas's go?

good luck to all of you and best wishes for the new year xxxxxx

p.s could someone take me through what a frozen cycle will be like, will i need injections etc?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello chally glad christmas wasnt too bad for you    frozen go you still do the suprecur injections and you take hrt pills aswell ...wising you loads of luck


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hi everyone

i went to my follow up today and Mrs Evans was a little surprised that it didn't work as she said everything was going so well, my eggs were great etc. 

i told her that i started bleeding 8 days after et and she said the only probable reason for bleeding so soon is that my oestrogen levels may have dropped and that affected the thickness of my womb lining.

i am now scheduled for treatment planing on the 2nd of march i would have liked to have it sooner but Mrs Evans suggested that i give my body a chance to get back to normal. im to have suprecur and oestrogen pills, but i didn't have suprecur the last time i had puregone and orgalutron does this matter?
so we can't wait for our snowbabies, im feeling very    im sure its going to work this time  

happy new year girls xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

suprecur will work fine hun as its a fet

good luck


----------

